# uTorrent- hogging bandwidth all of a sudden?



## Danny Tanner (Feb 14, 2010)

Okay guys, here's the deal. My internet is decently fast most of the time, and, in the past it was the same whether uTorrent is running or not. But now, uTorrent seems to be draining bandwidth like crazy. Obviously, if the program is downloading/uploading it is using some of my available bandwidth, but this is ridiculous. For instance, On decent file-hosting servers, I get download speeds of ~300 kb/s. Now, even if uTorrent's total ul/dl speed is 40-50kb/s and is running the speed I get online is ~4kb/s. And loading a webpage? Forget it, even loading GBAtemp takes over a minute when uTorrent is running now.

I'd assume it's something in the settings, since it was never like this before. Even when I'd get speeds of over 300kb/s it never slowed down the internet significantly. Any suggestions?


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2010)

The same is happening to me with BitTorrent.
I would like to know this too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Edit: There is a bandwidth option when you right click on the file you are downloading.
I'm not sure if it does anything, but I'm not downloading right now so I can't try.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 14, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Edit: There is a bandwidth option when you right click on the file you are downloading.
> I'm not sure if it does anything, but I'm not downloading right now so I can't try.



Yeah, I tried that, and it does limit download or upload speeds, but it still hogs the bandwidth in the background. Even when I force the total speed down to 20kb/s the internet crawls.


----------



## The Pink Gato (Feb 14, 2010)

Same with me. uTorrent kicks me out of PSN Network while downloading torrents.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 14, 2010)

That's happened to me two times, but in the end it turns out my router was being stupid.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 14, 2010)

More upload speed used = slower your entire fucking internet is.

That is all.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 14, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> That's happened to me two times, but in the end it turns out my router was being stupid.
> It is entirely possible that this is my problem. Verizon is a great cell provider but internet is comparatively lackluster, and I'd assume the router they provide is too.
> 
> 
> ...


So would you suggest limiting the upload speed? For the individual torrent or overall? I have mine set to automatic, so maybe it's just 'automatically' taking everything. Is it true that limiting upload speeds will also limit download speeds?



Spoiler



Don't think I'm lazy and not search, but seriously, every result I find is years old, and even the more recent ones vary wildly.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 14, 2010)

Cause when it happened to me, I was already aware that _upload_ kills speed so I had set it to 5kb/s.
So I thought it was because I was using wireless. I unplug my router, reset the cable modem, replugged the router, and all was fine.

Seriously thought my ISP was throttling my internet, but it didn't turn out to be that way. yeah


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 14, 2010)

Did you recently upgrade it?
If so they introduced some new tech to try and dodge things:
http://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-reaches-m...release-100203/

Other than that what everyone else said.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 14, 2010)

Some quick tips that I've come across from experience:

1. Options > Preferences > Bandwidth > Global maximum number of connections
Set this lower and see if that helps. Try even 50.  This was a major setback for me when I was using the original firmware on my linksys.

2. Turn  down the upload speed. This also slows down your internet considerably.  If your upload doesn't have enough speed to send a request to your DNS, then you'll find your internet going quite slow.

3. Use QoS if your router supports it.  I'm using the tomato firmware and once you get QoS setup, you never have to worry about self-throttling your downloads. i.e. Team Fortress 2 data takes priority over Bittorrent.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you guys for the advice, I'm off to try uTorrent 2 and limit my ul speed! Sorry all for my fail knowledge of internet!


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 14, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Did you recently upgrade it?
> If so they introduced some new tech to try and dodge things:
> http://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-reaches-m...release-100203/
> 
> Other than that what everyone else said.



I have actually a increase in speeds once upgrading to 2.0 ... thanks for the link Fast


----------



## DaMummy (Feb 14, 2010)

anything above 10kb/sec upload kills my bw as well, thats why i always limit it to 10 unless i dont need bw and want to reach a ratio, other then that, some internet and tv providers have been going wild about the whole winter olympic stuff and have been updating stuff left and right causing many problems for end user's bw


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 14, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> anything above 10kb/sec upload kills my bw as well, thats why i always limit it to 10 unless i dont need bw and want to reach a ratio, other then that, some internet and tv providers have been going wild about the whole winter olympic stuff and have been updating stuff left and right causing many problems for end user's bw


Sounds like you could benefit from uTorrent's scheduler


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2010)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Some quick tips that I've come across from experience:
> 
> 1. Options > Preferences > Bandwidth > Global maximum number of connections
> Set this lower and see if that helps. Try even 50.  This was a major setback for me when I was using the original firmware on my linksys.
> ...


Yah. Too many connections make some routers crap out k?  Upload speed affects game speed as well. Try a low setting like 10kb/s.


----------



## CasperH (Feb 14, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But not lower then 6kb as uTorrent itself will cap you


----------



## kezza825 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bixbite said:
			
		

> Okay guys, here's the deal. My internet is decently fast most of the time, and, in the past it was the same whether uTorrent is running or not. But now, uTorrent seems to be draining bandwidth like crazy. Obviously, if the program is downloading/uploading it is using some of my available bandwidth, but this is ridiculous. For instance, On decent file-hosting servers, I get download speeds of ~300 kb/s. Now, even if uTorrent's total ul/dl speed is 40-50kb/s and is running the speed I get online is ~4kb/s. And loading a webpage? Forget it, even loading GBAtemp takes over a minute when uTorrent is running now.
> 
> I'd assume it's something in the settings, since it was never like this before. Even when I'd get speeds of over 300kb/s it never slowed down the internet significantly. Any suggestions?



The speed depends on how many Seeds/Leeches they are on the torrent, preferably you need more seeds than leeches but just get the best torrent you can find.
Oh and try typing Google list of uTorrent trackers see if that comes up with anything if it doesn't then email me and I'll email you a some trackers, by adding trackers click on the torrent what is downloading in uTorrent and click the tab below which says trackers, right click anywhere within the tab's details and select add trackers then paste trackers into there. I hope I've helped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Email: [email protected]
Name the subject of the email "uTorrent trackers list"


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 15, 2010)

See if your router has options of QoS. Set http to top priority and torrent to the lowest.


----------

